# worlds oldest mothers



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Did anyone watch this documentary on channel 4 tonight? i found it really interesting but very sad in places. I think it was fairly balanced and showed a wonderful and very inspiring lady in the states who had her twin girls age 52 or may have been 54..anyway she was absoutely amazing and goes water skiing with her kids age 70. i found it really sad to watch the lady from the uk who is 72 and desperatley trying to find a clinic who will let her do DEIVF...I hope no-one is offended by me saying i think the clinic have made the right decision on not to treat her, she came across as a VERY old lady and i dont believe she would have the energy at all to look after a baby.. i think the documentary proved that every case should be taken on its own merits..what do other people think?

Pobby x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Pobby  

Yes hunny i gotta say i agree with you on that.  It felt all wrong with her somehow, almost like she was saying she wanted a new car or something.   Me and dh and put a cut off age of 45 for us trying so at least i got a couple of years left in me, saying that these things can always be changed    Loved the lady in america tho, and the twins didnt seem that bothered that they were not genetically linked to her.

Kate
xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Poppy

I too agree the 72 year old woman did seem very old and I know the desperation to have a baby very well (as we all do) but 72 just seems too old. The woman in the stated was 54 years young and she just seems so much younger than the other lady.

I always wanted children before I was 30 (gone past that one ) but I agree with slycett 45 is a good cut off age.

Another shock was is only cost the 70 year old lady in India £1300 I wish that was the case here.

Good luck to you both


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I watched it & instead of being cross at the Spanish woman who had DEIVF twins I felt desperately sad for her, having looked after her mum because it was expected of her. Then to find out she had ovarian cancer which was terminal, oh how sad I felt for her & her boys.

I also felt desperately sad for the Indian ladies who would rather die than be stigmatised for being childless 

Although ?I think there should be an age cut-off it did make me reconsider what I thought that should be


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prof - it opened up a whole load of emotions for me hun and not all of them good.  Dh said of the 72 year old wanting donor embryo's "so that kid wont be nothing to do with her at all then" hmmm so i said "is that what you will think of our baby" and he said "no cos it'll be mine" and i said "oh so it'll be yours but it wont be mine?" He said "of course it'll be yours its grown in your belly" i replied "its the same for her then isnt it"  He couldnt disagree with that one  

Blimey he said she said    

I felt sad for the spanish lady as well, not very disimilar to my own situation, looked after both my parents mom and dad died within 2years of one another, then i was 34 and on my own.  Met dh when i was 37 started trying when i was 39, 2 failed attempts with own eggs, so hopefully 3rd time lucky.  And this baby   will be MINE cos i was given it, and once ur given somat its yours


----------

